# FEATURE REQUEST: Add/Remove OTA HD from Favorites



## b5lurker (Aug 14, 2002)

Need to list the OTA HD channels in the favorites list dialog so that you can add or remove them from favorite lists. 

By default any OTA HD channels you setup on the receiver appear in all favorites lists that you create (not good especially with the OTA HD bug).

Steve


----------

